# Buying bibs with a larger belly?



## jclinares (Feb 8, 2020)

So, I'm not the slimmest guy around. I've gotten a bit of a belly, as I've gotten older. I'm 5'10" and weigh around 195 lbs. I usually wear L or XL jackets, and my pants are 34 x 32 in. Last season I tried buying a pair of bibs from a couple of places, but the ones I tried were always tight around my midsection, and made it hard to bend over and sit on the floor.

Do you guys know any brands that could fit better?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Burton Freebird probably.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

jclinares said:


> So, I'm not the slimmest guy around. I've gotten a bit of a belly, as I've gotten older. I'm 5'10" and weigh around 195 lbs. I usually wear L or XL jackets, and my pants are 34 x 32 in. Last season I tried buying a pair of bibs from a couple of places, but the ones I tried were always tight around my midsection, and made it hard to bend over and sit on the floor.
> 
> Do you guys know any brands that could fit better?


Yes, definitely Burton AK Freebird. Size Large fits my belly, as someone similar in size as you. The stretch material is unrestrictive and feels great. I can even layer underneath the bibs (with the straps over my shoulders). 3L Goretex is also very lightweight.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If your going bib because belts are too restrictive you could always try suspenders.
Freebird sounds promising... I used to use bibs but I found trying to layer under them to be a PITA, and having a mid layer on top of the bib kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Flylow baker bibs. They’re pretty baggy, plus they have Velcro straps on either side under the arms, about mid waist, that you can loosen considerably, or tighten if that’s your jam.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Check www.evo.com. The breakdown the pants/bibs by tight, regular and loose fitting.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Arcade belts..........every pair of pants.....feels like your most comfortable sweatpants..........bibs are lame.....little fart in your bibs.....and as soon as you bend over to strap in.....givin yoself a stinky dutch oven.............no thanks............


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

mojo maestro said:


> Arcade belts..........every pair of pants.....feels like your most comfortable sweatpants..........bibs are lame.....little fart in your bibs.....and as soon as you bend over to strap in.....givin yoself a stinky dutch oven.............no thanks............


I had a bib for a bit and didn't like it. Too much effort to take a leak....


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine has a zipper. Where do you leak?


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I use both bibs and pants, depends on conditions and how my layering strategy fits that day of riding. I only started using bibs 2 seasons ago & it’s great for powder, extra warmth, and streamlining layers. When you’re a snowboarder, there’s a quiver for everything (not just boards & bindings).


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Rip154 said:


> Mine has a zipper. Where do you leak?


It just seemed like having another layer or two to deal with to me. And if you're female or need to do a #2, seems like it bibs just add that much more PITA. I'm sticking with pants....


----------



## jclinares (Feb 8, 2020)

freshy said:


> If your going bib because belts are too restrictive you could always try suspenders.


I'm actually very happy with the fit of my pants. I've got a pair of Volcrom and an older pair of Columbia ones. But now that I do more powder and off-piste, I think having a pair of bibs as an option will be helpful for deeper snow and some colder days.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jclinares said:


> I'm actually very happy with the fit of my pants. I've got a pair of Volcrom and an older pair of Columbia ones. But now that I do more powder and off-piste, I think having a pair of bibs as an option will be helpful for deeper snow and some colder days.


Do your Volcom pants have the ziptech? Personally I'd be getting a jacket that can mate to the pants over a bib.


----------

